# Missing an exit....



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Come on now, unless you are incredibly lucky.... or just a super human driver, by the time you have done 1500 rides or more, your are likely to have missed a turn.... and a freeway exit, is usually even worse, as far as the time and miles to correct for it.

Well, in 1700 rides, I've missed (I think) 4 freeway exits, and of course they all sucked.

My latest one, was the worst though, as the next exit a mile up, was closed  .....then, as I headed farther to the 3rd exit, I passed major road construction on the opposing side, and a huge back up of traffic behind it    ....then, sure enough, Google recognizing the backup, directed me into a HUGE freaking loop, to get me going back in the right direction  Long story short, I turned an 11 mile ride, into a 20 mile one !  Ouch !

The pax were super cool about it, rated me 5 star, and even tipped me $3.... But still, I felt like a dum bass !

So here's how I handled it; As we approached their destination, I apologized, and told them (they never asked, or suggested) that I would contact Uber, and get their fare reduced by half. They graciously accepted.

Now, their is more to this story.... But I'm having trouble pulling up a screenshot right now... So, lets just start with the question, "How do you handle it, when you just flat out ef' up, and prove that your only human" ???


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay so as i had said, the pax were really cool. I kind of felt like the three ladies in the back were having such a great time gossiping, that i could have driven around for an extra hour, and they would not have have cared. The guy in the front was pretty quiet, but i think he could just barely squeeze a word in between the 3 women.

So later on, I look in the app, and I see in the "compliment" section, what i can only describe as a really back handed compliment....

Ouch...








This brings up the question, as long as somebody rates you a 5 star, can they say anything they want to about you ??? I mean nobody checks this stuff ?
And i suppose once they do, the robots at Uber support will tell you it can't ever be removed ???

"Yea, this driver was a 5 star Dum bass ! Just a real piece of work !"

Gee, thanks !

PS, I'd have to disagree with the pax comment, "All good" is NOT missing any freaking exits !  Lol


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

If the customer wants to request a refund, you let them do it. You don't have to bargain on their behalf. I've never missed an exit but have missed a turn before and got caught in traffic but if pax gives you flak, just take the 1 star and keep it moving.

Also Uber uses upfront pricing, you can take a long way and the pax will pay the same no matter what. You're the only one milking Uber for money. We call it the milky way in a different section of these forums. Note how Uber loses money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've missed exits before. I always offer to reimburse the pax for errors that are my fault... it is a matter of principle to me.

Sometimes they have accepted the reimburse, many times they have said it was okay and not to do that. Sort of like a tip by bad route.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I did the same as you did Fishchris, I apologized and emailed Uber, but my screw up ended up adding a lot of time to the trip so I asked for the rider not to be charged. Still got a hit on ratings and a navigation flag, the guy was super cool about it all so I thought it was just Uber being Uber but either way I deserved it as it was my screw up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes I had wondered about that, can you leave five stars and than leave a really rude remark? I have never done it to anyone nor had it done to me but it is a good question. I dropped someone off for a job interview one time and asked him to tell me how it went... he asked how and I told him to rate five stars and it would give him an option to say whatever. I never did hear from him so don't know if it filters stuff or the guy just never rated.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I've missed exits before. I always offer to reimburse the pax for errors that are my fault... it is a matter of principle to me.
> 
> Sometimes they have accepted the reimburse, many times they have said it was okay and not to do that. Sort of like a tip by bad route.


Exactly. Me too. I can admit when I've screwed up, and know how to apologize for it.



Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I had wondered about that, can you leave five stars and than leave a really rude remark? I have never done it to anyone nor had it done to me but it is a good question. I dropped someone off for a job interview one time and asked him to tell me how it went... he asked how and I told him to rate five stars and it would give him an option to say whatever. I never did hear from him so don't know if it filters stuff or the guy just never rated.


 Of course I wouldn't say this pax comment was really rude.... but on the other hand, its not exactly the comment I want every other pax to see..... Like I said, just kind of back handed... Like Gee, thanks.... I think... Wait, what ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It happens, we're human. Let it go.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure if this is true. But a driver told me that a girl he had dropped off later that night wrote something like "come back to my house if you want to hang out"
He said he did and had a whole story about it. Sounded believable. He was young and fit, could see girls being into him.
He said he couldnt show me because it disappeared after a couple of days. So maybe Uber does screen those messages.

Then again, maybe he made the whole thing up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Come on now, unless you are incredibly lucky.... or just a super human driver, by the time you have done 1500 rides or more, your are likely to have missed a turn.... and a freeway exit, is usually even worse, as far as the time and miles to correct for it.
> 
> Well, in 1700 rides, I've missed (I think) 4 freeway exits, and of course they all sucked.
> 
> ...


I refund the whole thing when that happens.
Once, i handed the man cash.
He called( on the uber number) from Florida after his plane landed, wanting to mail me the money back.


----------



## Qbranch (Jul 18, 2017)

If i miss an exit or a turn.....i calculate in my head the distance missed and turn the trip off that same amount....only done it a few times...and its usually a couple of blocks difference, but each pax has said thanks for doing that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Qbranch said:


> If i miss an exit or a turn.....i calculate in my head the distance missed and turn the trip off that same amount....only done it a few times...and its usually a couple of blocks difference, but each pax has said thanks for doing that.


Just be careful doing that you are without insurance for that last couple of blocks if you end the trip early.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My two biggest screwups have been on express lanes where there were no exits to fix the problem. The first I had to drive five miles out (and back) and the second was six miles on an HOV lane with no exit. Both times the rider was cool about it.

Two weeks ago I missed an exit in a construction zone and ended up going about two miles out of the way. The rider said she was cool but two hours later I got a 3-star and a Nav report. I waited a week and a half and downgraded her to 1-star. he he


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> My two biggest screwups have been on express lanes where there were no exits to fix the problem. The first I had to drive five miles out (and back) and the second was six miles on an HOV lane with no exit. Both times the rider was cool about it.
> 
> Two weeks ago I missed an exit in a construction zone and ended up going about two miles out of the way. The rider said she was cool but two hours later I got a 3-star and a Nav report. I waited a week and a half and downgraded her to 1-star. he he


Really her rating was accurate since you did mess up. And very few people are going to say anything other than "it's ok"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Really her rating was accurate since you did mess up. And very few people are going to say anything other than "it's ok"


It was construction. If she gave me a 4 I would have overlooked it.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I've made two big screwups with missing exits. Both times I apologized and told the pax I'd request a fare adjustment and they would see it in a few days. Both were cool and didn't ding me for ratings, and I emailed support and detailed the issue, both times they adjusted the fare.

Wasn't an issue, really, but I feel like a dipshit when it happens.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just be careful doing that you are without insurance for that last couple of blocks if you end the trip early.


No. Uber's insurance is in effect as long as the rider remains in your vehicle. If the trip is canceled or the app cuts off inadvertently you are still covered.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


> No. Uber's insurance is in effect as long as the rider remains in your vehicle.


Even while you are in essence doing an off app ride at that point? Sure they would cover the passenger until they get out at the location that you ended the trip. I find it hard to believe that they would pay out after the trip is ended and you continue driving away from that location. I think that they would believe that you are taking cash from the passenger and trying to keep uber from getting their cut of the fare.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Even while you are in essence doing an off app ride at that point? Sure they would cover the passenger until they get out at the location that you ended the trip. I find it hard to believe that they would pay out after the trip is ended and you continue driving away from that location. I think that they would believe that you are taking cash from the passenger and trying to keep uber from getting their cut of the fare.


You're reading way too much into this. The insurance is effective from the moment the rider steps in your vehicle to the moment he steps out. It's not app dependent. Sure if the trip looks suspicious somehow and you get in an accident Uber is going to question it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You're reading way too much into this. The insurance is effective from the moment the rider steps in your vehicle to the moment he steps out. It's not app dependent. Sure if the trip looks suspicious somehow and you get in an accident Uber is going to question it.


Knowing that insurance companies are looking for reasons to decline your claim, it is not something that I would chance. If you feel lucky or very sure of what you are saying than roll the dice I will stay away from stuff that seems shady.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Knowing that insurance companies are looking for reasons to decline your claim, it is not something that I would chance. If you feel lucky or very sure of what you are saying than roll the dice I will stay away from stuff that seems shady.


Uber has to define a "ride" in some manner. They define it as the time that the passenger is in your vehicle. Pretty simple. Rest assured that if the pax gets in your vehicle and you are rear ended before sliding "start trip" the ride has already started.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Uber has to define a "ride" in some manner. They define it as the time that the passenger is in your vehicle. Pretty simple. Rest assured that if the pax gets in your vehicle and you are rear ended before sliding "start trip" the ride has already started.


I have no doubt on the start trip end provided you are in the area where the passenger was supposed to be picked up. The drop off I do question if you have ended the trip and than get in an accident away from that location. I will not rest assured until I see in writing that such would be covered, I am not going to give an insurance company reason to deny a claim. If you have ended the trip you are now in phase 1 coverage as far as I have seen.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I've done it twice. First time was one of those exits that have a "North" or "South" exit for the street and I took the wrong one. It was an easy turn around and the time and distance was negligible. I apologized to the passengers and they were cool about it and tipped at the end.

Second time I was driving a group of ladies back to their hotel and mistook the street address for a different area of hotels on the other side of town. I was talking with them and not really paying attention to the navigation as I thought I knew where I was going. When I noticed the error, I let them know and apologized. I did notice before I got too far but it was a bit more out of route so I told them I would adjust the fare which knocked off a couple of bucks. They were also cool about it and tipped.

I think the moral of the story is if you fess up, apologize, and fix the error, the passenger is usually okay about it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no doubt on the start trip end provided you are in the area where the passenger was supposed to be picked up. The drop off I do question if you have ended the trip and than get in an accident away from that location. I will not rest assured until I see in writing that such would be covered, I am not going to give an insurance company reason to deny a claim. If you have ended the trip you are now in phase 1 coverage as far as I have seen.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


>


Yep to me there is too much of a question I read that as End trip rider exits at the same time. I believe if you end the trip and continue driving you would be in period 1 available as you could get a ping at that time. The coverages are vastly different and period 1 does not have contingent collision and comprehensive.

Assuming you are correct and I do not think that you are let us say that you get into an accident the passenger is not hurt and bales not having time to deal with waiting for the police etc. You have already ended the trip and are away from where you ended the trip. Do you really think that the insurance company will not try and fight paying for your vehicle getting repaired?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yep to me there is too much of a question I read that as End trip rider exits at the same time. I believe if you end the trip and continue driving you would be in period 1 available as you could get a ping at that time. The coverages are vastly different and period 1 does not have contingent collision and comprehensive.


Oh well, believe what you want. Misinformation is everywhere on this board.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know how this took such a turn towards the subject of insurance.
I pay about $25 a month for separate Rideshare coverage. If Uber's insurance doesn't cover me State Farm will.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My two biggest screwups have been on express lanes where there were no exits to fix the problem. The first I had to drive five miles out (and back) and the second was six miles on an HOV lane with no exit. Both times the rider was cool about it.
> 
> Two weeks ago I missed an exit in a construction zone and ended up going about two miles out of the way. The rider said she was cool but two hours later I got a 3-star and a Nav report. I waited a week and a half and downgraded her to 1-star. he he





Fishchris said:


> Okay so as i had said, the pax were really cool. I kind of felt like the three ladies in the back were having such a great time gossiping, that i could have driven around for an extra hour, and they would not have have cared. The guy in the front was pretty quiet, but i think he could just barely squeeze a word in between the 3 women.
> 
> So later on, I look in the app, and I see in the "compliment" section, what i can only describe as a really back handed compliment....
> 
> ...


Stuff happens.
Construction. Wrecks. Crime scenes.
Wedding Parties with a Brass Band marching down a one way spontaneously without a permit.
Movie filming.
Tail Gating. Protests. Riots. Street celebrations.
Mardi Gras indian dance off in the streets.
I have had to drive down a oneway down an entrance ramp on interstate due to traffic from accident blocking it off and police not handling it properly.
I have had uber navigation force me into dead end gauntlet caused by road closure with a pack of thugs closing in on my passengers from behind.
I drove down sidewalk.
Things spring up.
Like passed out heroine junkies blocking road in car.
Sudden road closures by police for crowd control.
We cant control all of it.
Uber nav does not keep up with conditions.
We had one woman Driver carjacked due to uber nav.
She should have learned to jump curbs and drive down sidewalks

I tell your this.
I know every piece of cement leading to the airport from every direction.

If there is a short cut down a river levee or through someones yard, i know it.

A couple of idiots can close an interstate down for hours as they pick up the pieces of them.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I immediately end the ride on the app and apologize. Then I ask for directions or enter the destination in google maps. I still may be have gotten hit with a navigation flag, but at the point it doesn't matter.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

On a rider's perspective that wasn't meant to be anything other then "hey! I know this whole thing is suppose to be annoymous" but if I leave this remark you'll remember that it was me and I'm giving you five stars and a tip! Not in a rude manner but like a hey, so you know that if someone else one starred you about the same time (because I'm sure you do more trips then that one) it isn't because of the mised turn...you did everything to right the mistake, etc etc


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> On a rider's perspective that wasn't meant to be anything other then "hey! I know this whole thing is suppose to be annoymous" but if I leave this remark you'll remember that it was me and I'm giving you five stars and a tip! Not in a rude manner but like a hey, so you know that if someone else one starred you about the same time (because I'm sure you do more trips then that one) it isn't because of the mised turn...you did everything to right the mistake, etc etc


Sellkat, yes, i get this.....
But how do you think other pax who read this would take it ? Postively, neautrally, or negatively ?


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> No. Uber's insurance is in effect as long as the rider remains in your vehicle. If the trip is canceled or the app cuts off inadvertently you are still covered.


Said who? Uber's insurance does not cover you or them in this case. No trip = no insurance.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So I'm wondering with Uber's new fixed pricing does missing an exit really matter to the PAX? They already know what it is going to cost we would just get a few extra mile $. Yes it will take a little longer but apologize and get there as fast as you can.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Come on now, unless you are incredibly lucky.... or just a super human driver, by the time you have done 1500 rides or more, your are likely to have missed a turn.... and a freeway exit, is usually even worse, as far as the time and miles to correct for it.
> 
> Well, in 1700 rides, I've missed (I think) 4 freeway exits, and of course they all sucked.
> 
> ...


Simply instruct the pax that Uber's "Upfront Pricing" is, essentially, a flat rate and that they're not being charged any more for your mistake. The price that they were quoted and agreed to at the time that they hailed their ride won't increase a single cent unless they either change their destination, or add a stop which would cause their trip to be recalculated based on actual time and miles travelled.

I've missed quite a few exits and have had to take numerous pop-up detours all around downtown Philly due to all of the construction and pop-up road work and this explanation has satisfied every pax.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Another poster commented on a similar situation. But HIS pay was docked, not the passengers.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I always reverse if I realize the mistake within 100 feet of the exit. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PTUber said:


> So I'm wondering with Uber's new fixed pricing does missing an exit really matter to the PAX? They already know what it is going to cost we would just get a few extra mile $. Yes it will take a little longer but apologize and get there as fast as you can.


It does actually charge the passenger more if you drive further than they expected you to. I have had to contest charges before that were higher than were quoted.



VictorD said:


> Simply instruct the pax that Uber's "Upfront Pricing" is, essentially, a flat rate and that they're not being charged any more for your mistake. The price that they were quoted and agreed to at the time that they hailed their ride won't increase a single cent unless they either change their destination, or add a stop which would cause their trip to be recalculated based on actual time and miles travelled.
> 
> I've missed quite a few exits and have had to take numerous pop-up detours all around downtown Philly due to all of the construction and pop-up road work and this explanation has satisfied every pax.


I have actually been charged more than quoted before. I got the money back after contacting Uber but they will try and get more if they can.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Me making a wrong turn or missing an exit is like pax leaving a cash tip. Nope, never happened and you can't prove it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> Come on now, unless you are incredibly lucky.... or just a super human driver, by the time you have done 1500 rides or more, your are likely to have missed a turn.... and a freeway exit, is usually even worse, as far as the time and miles to correct for it.
> 
> Well, in 1700 rides, I've missed (I think) 4 freeway exits, and of course they all sucked.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it happens, and when it does, I tell them the fair will be adjusted based on the most efficient route ( I let Uber figure that one out ). Don't forget to copy and paste the trip ID number, even when you hit "help" and follow the windows, they always send me an email asking what the trip number was (which is a PIA). I think that was odd, considering the app should have included it, but, I guess the programmers didn't think of it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

unitxero said:


> If the customer wants to request a refund, you let them do it. You don't have to bargain on their behalf. I've never missed an exit but have missed a turn before and got caught in traffic but if pax gives you flak, just take the 1 star and keep it moving.
> 
> Also Uber uses upfront pricing, you can take a long way and the pax will pay the same no matter what. You're the only one milking Uber for money. We call it the milky way in a different section of these forums. Note how Uber loses money.
> 
> View attachment 140299


I disagree philosophically. If I screw up, I take the time to contact Uber and ask for a fare review. Unless we've established that pax paid a fixed price, to your point. I then just apologize if they even notice.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Last week I was driving a young woman to her destination. She was very friendly and talkative to me. I actually missed her exit and she got as cold as ice. Yep she gave me three stars also.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, it happens, and when it does, I tell them the fair will be adjusted based on the most efficient route ( I let Uber figure that one out ). Don't forget to copy and paste the trip ID number, even when you hit "help" and follow the windows, they always send me an email asking what the trip number was (which is a PIA). I think that was odd, considering the app should have included it, but, I guess the programmers didn't think of it.


Hey Oscar, I never thought of that. Will keep this in mind the next time. In this case though, I'm sure the fare was close to doubled, so asking Uber to reduce the fare by half, was pretty close I think. If the pax made out by a dollar two, that would still be fine, as it was my mistake in the first place.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

In L.A. it's pretty easy to miss an exit/off ramp - lots of traffic and many many off ramps. I've done it a few times in 5k trips. At first I would say something to passenger right away. Then I realized if you give it a minute to see how the Reroute on navigation plays out, most of the time it did not make a difference of time or miles, and I go about my business of driving them to their final destination. The couple of times that it would make a difference (like in this OP's post) I simply notify the Rider, and if it was to be a significant amount I End Trip early to offset the additional distance added.

Both Uber & Lyft (early on) suggested this approach in emails to Drivers. And Coachman is correct, we are still under Uber/Lyft's Insurance as long as Passenger is in the car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yozee said:


> Said who? Uber's insurance does not cover you or them in this case. No trip = no insurance.


The trip begins when the rider enters your vehicle and it ends when the rider exits. If you're on the freeway and the rider cancels the trip in the app you don't suddenly lose your insurance.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure if this is true. But a driver told me that a girl he had dropped off later that night wrote something like "come back to my house if you want to hang out"
> He said he did and had a whole story about it. Sounded believable. He was young and fit, could see girls being into him. He said he couldnt show me because it disappeared after a couple of days. So maybe Uber does screen those messages.
> 
> Then again, maybe he made the whole thing up


I drove a group of bachelorettes last fall - fun, flirty, pretty forward. They tipped me out and I thought that was the end of it. I actually got them the following day and one of the gals looked embarrassed and jumped in another Uber. I got it out of the other girls that they'd left the of girl's number in the 5-star comment and said "call me". I never even got the comment though, so there is likely some type of automatic filter.

It always makes me laugh that even the most impaired of ladies _still_ beat around the bush when it comes to wanting you to beat around theirs.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I drove a group of bachelorettes last fall - fun, flirty, pretty forward. They tipped me out and I thought that was the end of it. I actually got them the following day and one of the gals looked embarrassed and jumped in another Uber. I got it out of the other girls that they'd left the of girl's number in the 5-star comment and said "call me". I never even got the comment though, so there is likely some type of automatic filter.
> 
> It always makes me laugh that even the most impaired of ladies _still_ beat around the bush when it comes to wanting you to beat around theirs.


So you got her number from her friends?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

If I missed a turn etc, I would tell the pax, "my bad, I'll end the trip early".. But the problem is if I end the trip and while still en route I get into an accident, I'm no longer under Uber's insurance umbrella


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> If I missed a turn etc, I would tell the pax, "my bad, I'll end the trip early".. But the problem is if I end the trip and while still en route I get into an accident, I'm no longer under Uber's insurance umbrella


Don't end trip early. 
I would apologize and say something like 
I'm really sorry. After the trip I can have Uber adjust the fare so you don't pay more.

Most will say it's ok. Don't worry about it. 
Easy peezy.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> If I missed a turn etc, I would tell the pax, "my bad, I'll end the trip early".. But the problem is if I end the trip and while still en route I get into an accident, I'm no longer under Uber's insurance umbrella


That's what I always do. I always calculate how much extra time I added on and then I end the trip early.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

dopape said:


> There are drivers that purposely miss the freeway exit knowing very well that the next exit is closed and that there is construction ahead. They will not even try to remedy the situation and yell at passengers! If my driver even offered to call Uber to remedy the situation I would probably say that is is not necessary and give them a tip. But sadly not all drivers are like this.


You seem to be a little paranoid.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

SadUber said:


> That's what I always do. I always calculate how much extra time I added on and then I end the trip early.


good luck with driving w/o insurance umbrella.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> That's what I always do. I always calculate how much extra time I added on and then I end the trip early.


That's what I used to do. Now I ask them if they were quoted a specific price. If they were, I tell them it won't change. If they weren't, I tell them I will file a trip review after the ride. And then I do that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> good luck with driving w/o insurance umbrella.


Uber insurance starts when the rider enters your vehicle and it ends when the rider exits your vehicle.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm starting to think they don't believe you...



Coachman said:


> Uber insurance starts when the rider enters your vehicle and it ends when the rider exits your vehicle.


.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You seem to be a little paranoid.


No it actually happens, people even brag about it on here.



PrestonT said:


> That's what I used to do. Now I ask them if they were quoted a specific price. If they were, I tell them it won't change. If they weren't, I tell them I will file a trip review after the ride. And then I do that.


Even with a quoted price it can change, I have had it change and had to contact uber to get the price reduced to what it was quoted at.



REDSEA said:


> I'm starting to think they don't believe you...
> 
> .


I don't when I look at the image that explains coverage it indicates trip ends and passenger gets out as the same trigger as in they happen at the same time. Why would Uber cover for a trip they are no longer getting paid for.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't when I look at the image that explains coverage it indicates trip ends and passenger gets out as the same trigger as in they happen at the same time. Why would Uber cover for a trip they are no longer getting paid for.


Insurance coverage will not stop because of a technicality. 
Ride ended by accident. That's all your have to say. 
You, you're pax and your car are covered.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Insurance coverage will not stop because of a technicality.
> Ride ended by accident. That's all your have to say.
> You, you're pax and your car are covered.


I have never seen anything in writing that suggests that you are still covered, insurance companies claims adjusters always look for technicalities to avoid payment. Unless I can see it in writing where James River says explicitly that you are covered in such situations I will assume that I am not and kick the passenger to the curb if the trip is cancelled.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have never seen anything in writing that suggests that you are still covered, insurance companies claims adjusters always look for technicalities to avoid payment. Unless I can see it in writing where James River says explicitly that you are covered in such situations I will assume that I am not and kick the passenger to the curb if the trip is cancelled.


Wait? Now you want writing? 
When it comes to tips and what's included in the fare you have no problem assuming because, as you stated, is not in writing so you have to assume. 
But now you need it in writing. Got it

You're a walking contradiction.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wait? Now you want writing?
> When it comes to tips and what's included in the fare you have no problem assuming because, as you stated, is not in writing so you have to assume.
> But now you need it in writing. Got it
> 
> You're a walking contradiction.


If I have money on the line yes I want it in writing. Insurance companies love contracts and denying claims for violating those contracts.

I rate on quality of service. If others are providing a better service in some way I will rate lower for a lower quality service.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I rate on quality of service. If others are providing a better service in some way I will rate lower for a lower quality service.


You sound like Uber support how you keep repeating the same thing.
No one cares how you rate


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You sound like Uber support how you keep repeating the same thing.
> No one cares how you rate


I care about it and that is why I talk about, what I don't care about is if others like or care how I rate.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I care about it and that is why I talk about, what I don't care about is if others like or care how I rate.


But you're aggressive about it and instead of trying to persuade you just bully people.


----------



## lylisdad (Jul 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Two weeks ago I missed an exit in a construction zone and ended up going about two miles out of the way. The rider said she was cool but two hours later I got a 3-star and a Nav report. I waited a week and a half and downgraded her to 1-star. he he


I don't see how you are changing ratings for past customers? Am I missing something?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lylisdad said:


> I don't see how you are changing ratings for past customers? Am I missing something?


yes


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I care about it and that is why I talk about, what I don't care about is if others like or care how I rate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Id repeat it on purpose next time, padawan



Fishchris said:


> Come on now, unless you are incredibly lucky.... or just a super human driver, by the time you have done 1500 rides or more, your are likely to have missed a turn.... and a freeway exit, is usually even worse, as far as the time and miles to correct for it.
> 
> Well, in 1700 rides, I've missed (I think) 4 freeway exits, and of course they all sucked.
> 
> ...


No he was not being super cool

Lol



Uberfunitis said:


> I did the same as you did Fishchris, I apologized and emailed Uber, but my screw up ended up adding a lot of time to the trip so I asked for the rider not to be charged. Still got a hit on ratings and a navigation flag, the guy was super cool about it all so I thought it was just Uber being Uber but either way I deserved it as it was my screw up.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Added an additional 14 miles once in my second month. Stupid freeway split, and wasn't able to get over in time. Got pax a partial refund thru uber.


----------



## maximumuber (Aug 7, 2015)

This happened a few times and I'm a year in. I missed a exit then went on over the bridge where I had to pay a toll twice. Once going and once coming back. This passenger seems cool about it because they were taking lots of pictures over the bridge. Anyway Uber automatically adjusted my payment for that ride once the trip ended. I had no complaints there it was my fault. Another time I missed a exit that was only a mile apart, a customer overreacted. Again Uber automatically adjusted my payment.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Added an additional 14 miles once in my second month. Stupid freeway split, and wasn't able to get over in time. Got pax a partial refund thru uber.


I had an app malfunction once that resulted in an additional 15 miles added to the trip. I tried twice to get a refund for the passenger and Uber repeatedly told me that the fare was "within the accepted range of the trip."


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you got her number from her friends?


I'll keep it short as to not hijack the OP's thread but... yes. Actually, hung out with them and drove them for the rest of their time visiting. Cool, fun girls and totally sick mountain house they were renting.

The biggest issue with bachelorette parties (and not just as an Uber driver) is that they are a tough nut to crack because of a number of factors. They also typically try to hook you up the single one who "has trouble getting hit on", let's call it. I always seem to have the best repartee with the married ones or even worse, the bride, which is... awkward. I basically strictly use these rides to practice my flirt and "group" game if and when they initiate it with the prying questions. They are usually pretty good tippers, too.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I had wondered about that, can you leave five stars and than leave a really rude remark? I have never done it to anyone nor had it done to me but it is a good question. I dropped someone off for a job interview one time and asked him to tell me how it went... he asked how and I told him to rate five stars and it would give him an option to say whatever. I never did hear from him so don't know if it filters stuff or the guy just never rated.


i dont think they filter it..at least not very well...i got a comment of "cool beard" once lol


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> i dont think they filter it..at least not very well...i got a comment of "cool beard" once lol


No comment on your skinny jeans?


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> No comment on your skinny jeans?


not yet thats ALL i wear when i drive...youd think they would notice!


----------

